# TV not coming on



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

My 32'' HDTV is around two-three years old. It was always working fine then since last week all of a sudden it won't bring itself out of Standby. When I switch the TV on at the plug socket it bring the TV into Standby as it usually always did, but now when I press the power button on the TV or the Remote it just can't bring itself out of standby??

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The opto coupler on the power supply may have given out, standby power means there is juice running through the board but its not switching on the main transformer to power up. 
Have the set serviced by a professional.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok thanks, is it an expensive fix?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

depends upon what is wrong, the cost of the parts and how long it takes for th repair guy to find the fault.

failure to come out of standby could be one of many things and without knowing the set or what the regular problems are .. it's like phoning the doctor and telling him you have a headache and expecting him to tell you what's wrong with you ..


----------

